# IPLP - Missed my opportunity



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Just another story like many others I guess... I wasn't expecting that.

Monday, I was screening beaten down small caps that were currently having a steady recovery.

I ended up on IPLP which steadily moved up by to a total of +12% this month... until today.

When I found IPLP on Monday, I thought I should sell one of my short-term big position and buy that one. But then it was very late at night, so I went to bed without taking a decision and the next day I was on a rush at work.

I don't know what happened neither why, but I guess Scotia Capital decided to buy a huge amount of IPLP at 9.96$, which is a +48.81% increase.

Anyways, weird feeling of bad coincidence. I don't know why I ended up looking at IPLP this Monday (except that I was looking for this kind of stock) and I don't know why it did +48.81%.

If I had done the move on Tuesday, I'd be laughing hard today.

I guess life is just about balancing out the odds of good luck and bad luck. I'm not a speculative trader, but I did a bit of speculation on beaten down stocks. After all, on June 1st, I bought SCL at 1.80$. On June 8th, people were buying it at 4.95$ (+175%). I didn't sell it, though...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It seems that a private equity firm is acquiring the company at $10 a share. Apparently IPL is an Irish company.

IPL Plastics agrees sale to Madison Dearborn


----------

